# 3400 Ford fuel system bleeding



## Larry zielkowski (Sep 23, 2018)

was wondering if anyone could offer me some help with my ford 3400 3cyld diesel tractor . I have replaced the injectors and removed and resealed the govenor on the fuel pump. now I am having trouble bleeding the system. I crack the injector feeds with engine spinning and get a spray of fuel have done this repeatedly. my question is what should I be looking for to insure a good job of bleeding the system? I don't know if there is air mixed with the fuel but the engine gives no indication of starting any advice would be appreciated thanks Larry.


----------



## Ultradog (Feb 27, 2005)

Larry zielkowski said:


> was wondering if anyone could offer me some help with my ford 3400 3cyld diesel tractor . I have replaced the injectors and removed and resealed the govenor on the fuel pump. now I am having trouble bleeding the system. I crack the injector feeds with engine spinning and get a spray of fuel have done this repeatedly. my question is what should I be looking for to insure a good job of bleeding the system? I don't know if there is air mixed with the fuel but the engine gives no indication of starting any advice would be appreciated thanks Larry.


I don't know enough about those pumps to know if you had the top cover off to do the work you mentioned. If you didnt have the cover off it may be that your metering valve is stuck closed.


----------



## PHILLIP BANZHOF (May 25, 2020)

I had a similar problem. I had fuel everywhere I was supposed to but it would not start. turned out to be fuses and a bad fuel shutoff solenoid.


----------



## Larry zielkowski (Sep 23, 2018)

Ultradog said:


> I don't know enough about those pumps to know if you had the top cover off to do the work you mentioned. If you didnt have the cover off it may be that your metering valve is stuck closed.


thanks for the reply we had the cover off and cleaned all of the sediment out of the govenor area when put back together all looked fine


----------



## Larry zielkowski (Sep 23, 2018)

PHILLIP BANZHOF said:


> I had a similar problem. I had fuel everywhere I was supposed to but it would not start. turned out to be fuses and a bad fuel shutoff solenoid.


my tractor has a manual fuel cutoff seems to be fine


----------



## ohiobubba (Sep 8, 2021)

Larry zielkowski said:


> was wondering if anyone could offer me some help with my ford 3400 3cyld diesel tractor . I have replaced the injectors and removed and resealed the govenor on the fuel pump. now I am having trouble bleeding the system. I crack the injector feeds with engine spinning and get a spray of fuel have done this repeatedly. my question is what should I be looking for to insure a good job of bleeding the system? I don't know if there is air mixed with the fuel but the engine gives no indication of starting any advice would be appreciated thanks Larry.


I'm having the same problem, New to this site so please be patient with me. I've tried everything except the right thing, Thus the problem. Getting plenty of diesel to the new injectors, new fuel pump. Mine tries to start but will not. I'm at a loss. What did you finely figure out? Thanks ohiobubba


----------



## thepumpguysc (Jan 25, 2015)

Have u all bled the system using the double screw by the pump name plate.?? Loosen the 5/16 screw while cranking the engine until fuel squirts out and no air..
Then loosen the lines at the injectors and spin the engine till fuel squirts out.
Make sure u use the THERMOSTART if equipped..


----------



## Ultradog (Feb 27, 2005)

Ohiobubba,
Pull start it.
Pumpguysc,
Why use the thermostart?


----------



## thepumpguysc (Jan 25, 2015)

It’s purpose is to aid in the starting of a “cold” engine..


----------



## ohiobubba (Sep 8, 2021)

thepumpguysc said:


> Have u all bled the system using the double screw by the pump name plate.?? Loosen the 5/16 screw while cranking the engine until fuel squirts out and no air..
> Then loosen the lines at the injectors and spin the engine till fuel squirts out.
> Make sure u use the THERMOSTART if equipped..


I have no 5/16 screw by the name plate, I do have a 1/2 inch one there which i bleed. By the way mine has a simms pump on it. Thanks


----------



## thepumpguysc (Jan 25, 2015)

That’s important info.. do u know about the excess fuel devise for starting..??
It’s located in the center of the shut off shaft..
Pull the throttle a little off low idle.. THEN push IN the rod in the sh-off shaft..
Now try to start it..
Good luck


----------

